#  Der kleine Patient >   Unerklärliche Hypoglykämien ( Unterzucker) >

## Stevefree

Hallo zusammen,
meine Tochter ist 9 Jahre. Sie hat seit januar 06 Diabetes Mellitus Typ1. Die Stoffwechseleinstellung ist sehr schwer. Sie hat auch viele nebenkrankheiten. Tumorbildung am Fuss.Man weiss nicht woher , was es ist , und was man machen soll.das is aber noch das harmlose.
Sie hat abends UZ ( Unterzucker ). Traubenzucker hilft nicht mehr , Kohlenhydrate werden nicht mehr aufgenommen. 6 Traubenzucker und keine Verbesserung .Zucker sinkt weiter. Jetzt war es 2 mal lebensgefährlich und hies auch wie jetzt ab ins KH.
Keiner kann es sich erklähren. Man vermutet ,,,vieleicht hat sie sich selbst ohne mein wissen gespritzt. Da das nicht das erste mal ist das das passiert ist mit diesen Hypos achte ich wie ein schieshund darauf das sie nicht ohne das ich es weis spritzt. Fehler bei mir wird von seiten des Arztes ausgeschlossen weil ich absolut fit bin.
Man hat auf Weizenunverträglichkeit getestet ,fehlanzeige. Jetzt ist es wieder passiert und alle schauen mich fragend an ,,,wie kann das nur passieren :Huh?: ? An mir und meiner kleinen liegt es nicht wir halten uns exakt an den Spritzplan. Das die drüse produziert schliesen sie aus weil da wird ja noch ein Hormon extra erzeugt wenn die Drüße Insulin abgiebt .Hat man geschaut war aber nix zu finden.!!
Help ,,gibts da vieleicht was arsch seltenes wo keiner drauf kommt , aber es die Ursache sein könnte?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Stevefree, 
unter folgendem link werden noch andere Ursachen für eine Hypoglykämie aufgeführt. Vielleicht kann das ein oder andere ausgeschlossen werden, weil schon abgeklärt, vielleicht gibt es aber auch noch Untersuchungen, die noch nicht durchgeführt wurden.  http://www.neuro24.de/show_glossar.php?id=790 
Hoffe mit euch, dass man die Ursache findet und behandeln kann. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn der Zucker nach 6 Traubenzucker weiter sinkt, wurde vorher zu viel Insulin gespritzt.
Vielleicht hat sie sich beim Berechnen der Einheiten im Faktor geirrt und zu viele Einheiten gespritzt? 
Wenn diese Unterzuckerungen regelmäßig auftreten, dann sollte deine Tochter noch einmal 
stationär zu einer Diabetiker Schulung. Dort könnte man auch überwachen, ob das abendliche Unterzuckern
durch eine Fehlanwendung kommt. 
Habt Ihr schon mal über eine Insulinpumpe nachgedacht?
Bei Kindern mit schwer einzustellendem Blutzuckerspiegel ist dies meist die beste Lösung.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulinpumpe 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## gruenerhund

Ich will hier niemandem zu nahe treten, aber dran denken sollte man. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%BC...rtretersyndrom

----------


## Stevefree

> Ich will hier niemandem zu nahe treten, aber dran denken sollte man. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%BC...rtretersyndrom

 Ich will ja auch niemandem zu nahe treten aber wie teusche ich bitte bei meiner Tochter einen UZ vor ,,,,
Nun ja trotzdem danke für die Antwort.

----------


## Stevefree

> Wenn der Zucker nach 6 Traubenzucker weiter sinkt, wurde vorher zu viel Insulin gespritzt.
> Vielleicht hat sie sich beim Berechnen der Einheiten im Faktor geirrt und zu viele Einheiten gespritzt? 
> Wenn diese Unterzuckerungen regelmäßig auftreten, dann sollte deine Tochter noch einmal 
> stationär zu einer Diabetiker Schulung. Dort könnte man auch überwachen, ob das abendliche Unterzuckern
> durch eine Fehlanwendung kommt. 
> Habt Ihr schon mal über eine Insulinpumpe nachgedacht?
> Bei Kindern mit schwer einzustellendem Blutzuckerspiegel ist dies meist die beste Lösung.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulinpumpe 
> Gruß 
> Michael

 Hallo,
sie muss jetzt noch 2 Wochen in der Klinik sein.Dort ist auch so ein UZ aufgetreten was die These nicht bestätigt das sie sich falsch gespritzt haben könnte.Sie hat auch ein ausgeprägtes Dawn Syndrom (Morgendämmerungsphänomen).Was sonst noch alles kommt möchte ich nicht dran denken .Ob das und das sie in die Pupertät kommt irgent wie damit zusammenhängt weis ich auch nicht .Nur eines weis ich ,,,die Ärzte sind ratlos.Pumpe ist bei ihr nicht anwendbar,,,wurde bereits vor 2 Jahren abgeklährt.
Für weitere Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.

----------


## namenssuchende

> Jetzt ist es wieder passiert und alle schauen mich fragend an ,,,wie kann das nur passieren? An mir und meiner kleinen liegt es nicht wir halten uns exakt an den Spritzplan. Das die drüse produziert schliesen sie aus weil da wird ja noch ein Hormon extra erzeugt wenn die Drüße Insulin abgiebt .Hat man geschaut war aber nix zu finden.!!
> Help ,,gibts da vieleicht was arsch seltenes wo keiner drauf kommt , aber es die Ursache sein könnte?

 hallo, auch wenn du es nicht glauben magst. mein kater hat auch zucker und laut ärzte ist es genau wie beim menschen, daher antworte ich dir.
er hat dies seid 2,5 jahren. immer ein hin und her mit der richtigen menge insulin.
damals hies es, *eine i.E.* pro Kg 
das  führte oft zu unterzucker, sogar öfter lebensbedrohlich, (letzes mal war es wirklich fast zu ende mit ihm,das war eng) daher hatte die tierärztin beschlossen, statt 5-7i.E. (je nachdem wie er frisst) nur noch 2,5 zu geben. und ob du es glaubst oder nicht er hat trotzdem den besseren wert und es geht ihm prima (zu prima) 
ich weis ja nicht ob euer spritzplan nochmal durchdacht werden sollte?!
dann sollte sie vllt selbst darauf achten das sie immer etwas isst. eine bei der ärztin meinte damals das SIE selbst bei gewisser menge unterzucker mercke das sie unterzucker hätte aber nicht mehr in der lage sei sich etwas zuckerhaftes bzw nahrung zu sich zunehmen. das habe ich auch bei meinem kater bemerkt. irgendwann scheint dafür dann keine kraft mehr zu sein. vllt sollte deine tochter öfter etwas kleines essen. 
oder geht vllt die insulin menge zu splitten? ne "halbe" auf morgens die andere "halbe" auf späten nachmittag? frag doch noch mal beim arzt durch.

----------


## dreamchaser

Es ist Standard in der Insulintherapie, dass man bei konventionellem Schema 2/3 der Insulindosis morgend spritzt und 1/3 abends.
Bei Typ 1 Diabetikern benutzt man die intensivierte Insulintherapie, d.h. man spitzt sich nach BZ vor jeder Mahlzeit und abends zusätzlich ein langwirksames Insulin.
Das nur mal zur Erklärung...
Die Einstellung bei Kindern ist besonders schwer, weil sich der Stoffwechsel immer wieder ändert. Diese sollte auf jeden Fall in einer diabetisch orientierten Kinderklinik vorgenommen werden und durch einen Diabetologen überwacht werden. Das wird zusätzlich erschwert, da man bei Kindern und jungen Menschen normale Blutzuckerwerte erreichen möchte (< 110 mg/dl nüchtern), da man Langzeitschäden vermeiden möchte. Bei älteren Menschen akzeptiert man Werte von 130 mg/dl nüchtern ohne Probleme und bezeichnet diese als gut, bei Kindern strebt man jedoch die nierigeren Werte an - damit ist das Risiko einer Hypoglykämie sehr viel höher!!
An die Themenautorin:
Ist die Kinderklinik auf Diabetes spezialisiert?? Wenn nein, wäre die nächste Möglichkeit an eine Uniklinik mit diesem Schwerpunkt zu gehen zur weiteren Einstellung!!

----------

